# Chuck backing plate from a barbell weight



## cheepo45 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello,
 I recently made a chuck backplate for my south bend heavy 10 from a barbell weight that I got on clearance for $15.00. It came out really well. The metal appears to be cast steel-it was very shiny and tough to machine. I wouldn't use it for cylinders etc. as the grain structure is pretty coarse. It was an interesting project and now my e-bay Craftsman 8 " 4 jaw can be used!
              cheepo45


----------



## jamesemery728 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nicely done. Perfect example of "thinking outside the box".


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 30, 2011)

well dun


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job that looks great!


----------

